# لوحات التحكم فى المزرعه



## كايرو تريد (18 نوفمبر 2013)

*تابعونا علي قنواتنا*









الشركة الرائدة في مصر وأفريقيا والشرق الأوسط
وكيل الشركة العالمية الإيطالية
بولا
شركه بولا الإيطاليا للوحات التحكم في المزارع
دقة متناهية للتحكم فى المزارع
تكنولوجيا عالية للتحكم فى درجة الحرارة داخل المزرعة
تكنولوجيا التحكم فى درجة الحرارة والرطوبة
أحدث ماوصلت اليه التكنولوجيا للتحكم فى كافة أنظمة المزرعة من خلال المحمول أو شاشة الكمبيوتر أو الاى باد
أنظمة التغذية – أنظمة الشرب – أنظمة التهوية والتبريد -أنظمة التدفئة
لمزيد من المعلومات عن الشركة زورو موقعنا
www.Cairotrade.com
أو التواصل عبر البريد الإلكتروني
[email protected]
أو عبر الهاتف
01007774414 - 002​radwacairo0100


----------

